# Cheese logs drained in PVC



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Would someone be kind enough to explain exactly how to use PVC pipe to make cheese logs? I can't imagine how you'd get it out once you ever got it in there. Seems like it would stick. I need some clarity on this subject and appreciate anything you're willing to share with me.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Push them through, or drain enough to where the cheese shrinks and separates from the walls. If you drain it in the mold, it tends to slide out once the cheese is dry enough.

Far easier, IMHO, to use a slightly tapered mold, or to use a classic st maure mold and approach with a piece of straw in the middle. Or to use a cake decorator, one of those cylindrical ones, without the end.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

What kind of cheese are you using. For chevre logs I just hand roll them then refrigerate or freeze. When thoroughly chilled or frozen, you can package them in bags or wrappers etc. I tried using 1.5in SS pipe with a plexiglass follower attached to a rod, but found it easier to hand roll them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And line the mold with cheese cloth, you then just simply lift it out with the extra cloth foled on the top of the cheese. Vicki


----------

